# Coaches' travel expenses for away league games



## G03_SD (Apr 10, 2018)

Does your team pay for coach's expenses for away league games? I would assume this is something the club should cover. Same with mandatory showcases.


----------



## espola (Apr 10, 2018)

G03_SD said:


> Does your team pay for coach's expenses for away league games? I would assume this is something the club should cover. Same with mandatory showcases.


What does your contract say?


----------



## JackZ (Apr 11, 2018)

G03_SD said:


> Does your team pay for coach's expenses for away league games? I would assume this is something the club should cover. Same with mandatory showcases.


WC has a club "coach expense reimbursement policy" document. 
Any travel greater then 75 miles one way mileage/travel and hotel is covered. 
Hotel is stated as "reasonable" accommodations.  There's also a daily per diem schedule, full day or half day.

Nothing received from the $urf overlords yet, I'm expecting higher everything. :|


----------



## espola (Apr 11, 2018)

JackZ said:


> WC has a club "coach expense reimbursement policy" document.
> Any travel greater then 75 miles one way mileage/travel and hotel is covered.
> Hotel is stated as "reasonable" accommodations.  There's also a daily per diem schedule, full day or half day.
> 
> Nothing received from the $urf overlords yet, I'm expecting higher everything. :|


Has anyone yet figured out the benefits of being a Surf franchisee?


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Apr 11, 2018)

Coaches expenses are items we have covered in the past; I assumed is was standard operating procedure.  Mileage, per diem and hotel expenses if far enough away (plus plane ticket if applicable).  Some of the coaches we have had would ride with a parent, normally team manager, to cut down the cost. I would be surprised to not pay it.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Apr 11, 2018)

It's factored into the annual cost we pay and also into the extra cost we pay for travel to events.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Apr 11, 2018)

Pretty standard to pay the coach's travel expenses.  We would also cover the room and flight for the chaperone.


----------



## espola (Apr 11, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> Pretty standard to pay the coach's travel expenses.  We would also cover the room and flight for the chaperone.


For league games?


----------



## MakeAPlay (Apr 11, 2018)

espola said:


> For league games?


Chaperone for showcases only.  Coaches travel expenses for all games if they were out of town (Vegas or Phoenix for league games).


----------



## G03_SD (Apr 11, 2018)

Thx all.


----------



## shales1002 (Apr 11, 2018)

We pay for the chaperone as well.  The majority of our events are league games with travel.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2018)

shales1002 said:


> We pay for the chaperone as well.  The majority of our events are league games with travel.


How about the managers kids dues?
I assume the chaperone is the manager.


----------



## shales1002 (Apr 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How about the managers kids dues?
> I assume the chaperone is the manager.


They pay  dues as just like the rest of the team. So everyone is contributing the same amount to the pot.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2018)

shales1002 said:


> They pay  dues as just like the rest of the team. So everyone is contributing the same amount to the pot.


I have never been a manager, but I have seen what they have to do and if I were King their dues would be at least partially taken care of.


----------



## shales1002 (Apr 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I have never been a manager, but I have seen what they have to do and if I were King their dues would be at least partially taken care of.


Well at least their travel is taken care of for our team. It’s a thankless and tough job. Most people don’t understand either . Which I’m sure makes even tougher.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2018)

shales1002 said:


> Well at least their travel is taken care of for our team. It’s a thankless and tough job. Most people don’t understand either . Which I’m sure makes even tougher.


I don't think our club even does that.


----------



## shales1002 (Apr 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't think our club even does that.


Well the manager gets first dibs on chaperoning. If he/she decide not to go then it goes out to all the parents. Parent who responds first will go on trip with the team.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2018)

shales1002 said:


> Well the manager gets first dibs on chaperoning. If he/she decide not to go then it goes out to all the parents. Parent who responds first will go on trip with the team.


Not going is not an option for our manager, for sure.


----------



## G03_SD (Apr 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't think our club even does that.


Our club doesn't either.


----------



## Keepers_Keeper (Apr 19, 2018)

G03_SD said:


> Does your team pay for coach's expenses for away league games? I would assume this is something the club should cover. Same with mandatory showcases.


Yes...team budget includes per diem plus coach travel - but league and showcases are different depending on where (how far from home field) league games are.  Expenses are split between the teams with the same coach. So if coach has 3 teams all going to same league games, it is split three ways.  Managers work it out, not the club.


----------

